# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Samsung HT-XQ100 "No disc" μήνυμα

## EOS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

έχω ένα DVD Player Samsung HT-XQ100. Οποιοδήποτε cd/dvd και να βάλω εμφανίζει μήνυμα "No disc".

Καμμιά πρόταση;

----------


## ezizu

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν διαβάζει το δισκάκι.Το σύμπτωμα αυτό,μπορεί να οφείλεται απλά σε λερωμένη κεφαλή,μπορεί όμως ακόμα να οφείλεται στην ίδια την κεφαλή laser ή και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον μηχανισμό ή ακόμα και σε κάποιο μοτέρ ή στην ηλεκτρονική βαθμίδα servo κ.ο.κ. Για να μπορέσει κάποιος να προσδιορίσει πιο σωστά το πρόβλημα ,θα χρειαστεί να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες όπως: αν το συρτάρι κλείνει σωστά,αν το δισκάκι  βρίσκεται κανονικά στην θέση του όταν το συρτάρι κλείσει,αν το δισκάκι γυρίζει ,αν το laser ανάβει κ.λ.π.  

*Αν δεν έχεις σχετική εμπειρία και γνώση ,χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή . Ανοίγοντας το καπάκι της συσκευής ,στο εσωτερικό της υπάρχουν επικίνδυνες τάσεις ,όπως επίσης και η ακτίνα του laser είναι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνη για τα μάτια ( ποτέ δεν κοιτάμε ευθεία και από πάνω τον φακό του laser ,αλλά πάντα από τα πλάγια ). Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος μην ανοίξεις την συσκευή και πήγαινέ την σε κάποιο τεχνικό. *

----------

leosedf (09-09-12)

----------


## giannhsitia

η κεφαλη κινητε με καποιο μοτερ η στεπερ? αν ειναι με μοτερ, τοτε βαλε τα γραναζια, ξεκολα τα καλοδια του μοτερ για να μην κανει καμια ζημια,και τροφοδότησε με 5v για 10 λεπτα απο την μια πλευρα και 10 απο την αλλη! αυτο το μοτερ κολαει γιατι κανει μικρες κινησεις

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε giannhsitia,αυτό που γράφεις με το μοτέρ κίνησης της laser ,μπορεί όντως να είναι μια από τις αιτίες,που το dvd player δεν διαβάζει το δισκάκι. Αλλά νομίζω ότι,για να φτάσει στο σημείο να βγάλει το μοτέρ από τον μηχανισμό και να το τροφοδοτήσει από εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό κ.λ.π. θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχει καταλήξει ότι όντως φταίει αυτό το μοτέρ( π.χ. μπορεί να κινήται η κεφαλή αλλά να μην ανάβει το laser ή να μην γυρίζει το δισκάκι κ.λ.π. οπότε δεν φταίει το μοτέρ που λες)  και δεύτερων να έχει κάποια σχετική εμπειρία /γνώση (για να μην δημιουργηθεί και άλλη ζημιά ) ,όπως ακόμα και να διαθέτει και κατάλληλα  όργανα/εργαλεία  ( π.χ. εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό ). Φιλικά.

----------

tsalik (10-09-12)

----------


## EOS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Να διευκρινίσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν έχει συρτάρι, αλλά έχει slot στο οποίο βάζεις το δισκάκι και το τραβάει μέσα. Φαίνεται να πηγαίνει στην θέση του, αλλά μετά εμφανίζει το μήνυμα που ανέφερα.

Επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία με κολλήσεις κλπ, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος κοντά στην Καλλιθέα που θα μπορούσα να το πάω για επισκευή; Και Μεταμόρφωση-Φιλαδέλφεια βολεύει πολύ.

----------

